# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Âu >  Du Lịch Châu Âu _ Pháp - Bỉ - Hà Lan - Đức - Áo - Ý

## Golden Tours

Du lịch liên tuyến Châu Âu 6 nước với những lâu đài cổ kính hàng trăm năm tuổi là điểm đến hấp dẫn mà du khách không thể bỏ qua. Đến với mỗi thành phố du khách sẽ được tham quan, tìm hiểu, khám phá và thưởng lãm nhiều danh lam thắng cảnh nổi tiếng Thế giới, nhiều viện bảo tàng, cung điện, lâu đài, nhiều công trình kiến trúc độc đáo từ thời kỳ Phục Hưng đến hiện tại. 



*CHƯƠNG TRÌNH THAM QUAN DU LỊCH CHÂU ÂU 6 NƯỚC**
PHÁP - BỈ - HÀ LAN - ĐỨC - ÁO - Ý
13 ngày – 12 đêm*
*Ngày khởi hành: 29/07; 15/09; 25/10/2013**
NGÀY 01: HÀ NỘI/TP.HCM – PARIS: 
*Đoàn tập trung tại sân bay Nội Bài/Tân Sơn Nhất đáp chuyến bay đi Paris. Nghỉ đêm trên máy bay.*

NGÀY 02: PARIS (Ăn trưa, tối)
*Tới Paris, xe và HDV đón đoàn đưa đi tham quan: 
•    Bảo tàng Louvre - viện bảo tàng nghệ thuật và lịch sử gồm hơn 380.000 hiện vật  trong đó có trưng bày bức họa thật nàng Mona Lisa nổi tiếng Thế giới do danh họa Leonardo da Vinci vẽ. 
Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Buổi chiều, tham quan: 
•    Khải Hoàn Môn, một trong những biểu tượng lịch sử nổi tiếng của nước Pháp.
•    Tháp Eiffel (tầng 2) – biểu tượng nổi tiếng nhất của Pháp, công trình được xây dựng nhân kỷ niệm 100 năm cách mạng Pháp thành công.  
•    Du thuyền trên dòng sông Seine thơ mộng ngắm cảnh.
Ăn tối, về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.*

NGÀY 03: PARIS – VERSAILLES (Ăn ba bữa)
*Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn, khởi hành đi Versailles thăm:   
•    Lâu đài Versailles nằm ở phía Tây của Paris do vua Louis XIV xây dựng năm 1662 và là biểu tượng quyền lực tối thượng của các triều đại phong kiến Pháp. 
Ăn trưa. Tiếp tục tham quan:  
•    Nhà thờ Đức bà Paris, tiêu biểu cho phong cách kiến trúc gothic. 
•    Quảng trường Concorde, đi ngang qua đại lộ Champs-Élysées, đại lộ đẹp và sang trọng bậc nhất nước Pháp trưng bày hàng trăm các nhãn hàng hiệu nổi tiếng Thế giới 
•    Tự do tham quan và mua sắm. 
Ăn tối tại nhà hàng địa phương. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.*

NGÀY 4: PARIS – BRUSSELS – AMSTERDAM (Ăn ba bữa)
*Ăn sáng, trả phòng. Di chuyển đi Brussels – thủ đô của vương quốc Bỉ đồng thời cũng là thủ đô của liên hiệp Châu Âu nơi có nhiều tòa nhà được xây dựng từ nhiều thế kỷ trước với nét kiến trúc nghệ thuật rất độc đáo ghi dấu một nền văn minh cực thịnh còn tồn tại, tham quan:
•    La Grand Place – trung tâm phố cổ đẹp nhất Châu Âu được xây dựng từ thế kỷ XIII,
•    Mannekin Pis – tượng chú bé đứng tè, một trong những biểu tượng chính của Brussels.
•    Atominum (bên ngoài) – viện bảo tàng khoa học kỹ thuật được thiết kế độc đáo theo hình một phân tử cao 102 mét, xây vào năm 1958 trong dịp hội chợ EXPO‘ 58.
Đoàn rời Brussel đi Amsterdam ăn tối, nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.*

NGÀY 05: AMSTERDAM (Ăn ba bữa)
*Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Khởi hành đi miền ngoại ô Zaanse Schans tham quan: 
•    Cối xây gió, một loại máy được thiết kế để biến năng lượng gió thành năng lượng điện, bơm nước và đã trở thành một trong những biểu tượng hấp dẫn du khách nhất của Hà Lan. 
•    Nhà máy sản xuất guốc gỗ, nhà máy sản xuất phô mai. 
Trở về Amsterdam ăn trưa. Tham quan: 
•    Chụp hình Cung điện Hoàng Gia, quảng trường Dam, cầu cổ Skinny, nhà ga trung tâm.
•    Trung tâm sản xuất kim cương 
•    Du thuyền trên kênh đào ngắm cảnh. 
 Ăn tối, về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi. *

NGÀY 6: AMSTERDAM – COLOGNE – FRANKFURT (Ăn ba bữa)
*Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Khởi hành đi Cologne tham quan:
•     Nhà thờ Cologne, một trong những nhà thờ đẹp nhất Châu Âu theo kiến trúc gothic. 
Sau khi ăn trưa, đoàn đi Frankfurt tham quan:  
•    Nhà hát kịch Opéra Opernhaus, tòa thị chính Rathaus, quảng trường Romerberg.
•    Tự do tham quan và mua sắm tại các trung tâm thương mại
Ăn tối, về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.*

NGÀY 7: FRANKFURT – HOHENSCHWANGAU – INNSBRUCK (Ăn ba bữa)
*Sau khi ăn sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Quý khách di chuyển đến Hohenschwangau. Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng, tham quan:
•    Lâu đài Neuschwanstein đẹp như trong truyện cổ tích. Neuschwanstein là lâu đài nổi tiếng nhất của Đức, được xây dựng vào giữa thế kỷ 19. Công trình có kiến trúc độc đáo này được lấy làm mẫu để xây dựng lâu đài thần kỳ tại Disneyland và là trường quay của nhiều bộ phim cổ tích. 
Khởi hành đi Innsbruck ăn tối. Nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.*

NGÀY 8: INNSBRUCK – VENICE (Ăn ba bữa)
*Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Quý khách khởi hành đi Wattens tham quan:  
•    Trung tâm sản xuất pha lê lừng danh Swarowski. 
Khởi hành đi Venice (Ý), ăn trưa trên đường đi. Đến Venice, ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.*

NGÀY 9: VENICE – FLORENCE (Ăn ba bữa)
*Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Đi tàu ra đảo Venice tham quan:  
•    Dinh Tổng Trấn, cầu than thở. 
•    Quảng trường San Marco nổi tiếng nhất của thành phố Venice. 
•    Tháp chuông và nhà thờ Thánh Mark, cửa hàng sản xuất thủy tinh.  
Trở về Venice Mestre ăn trưa. Tiếp tục đi Florence ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Nghỉ đêm tại Florence.*

NGÀY 10: FLORENCE – PISA – ROME (Ăn ba bữa)
*Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Tham quan Florence:
•    Quảng trường Michelengelo, tòa thánh Basilica of Santa Croce
•    Tháp chuông Giotto, cầu Vecchio với lối kiến trúc đặc thù nhất tại Florence
•    Mua sắm những sản phẩm bằng da nổi tiếng của vùng Florence (nếu còn thời gian).  
Sau khi ăn trưa, đoàn đi Rome. Trên đường ghé tham quan: 
•    Tháp nghiêng Pisa nổi tiếng – một trong những kỳ quan thế giới.
•    Quảng trường Duomo, thánh đường Duomo – một trong những kiệt tác của thời kỳ Phục Hưng được xây dựng vào đầu thế kỷ thứ XIII. 
Đến nơi, ăn tối. Về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi. *

NGÀY 11: ROME (Ăn ba bữa)
*Ăn sáng, tìm hiểu thành Rome qua các công trình văn hóa, lịch sử, kiến trúc nổi tiếng:
•    Tòa Thánh Vatican hay còn gọi Nhà thờ thánh Peter – The Saint Peter’s Basilica – được xây dựng hoàn tất từ năm 1735
•    Đấu trường La Mã – the Colosseum (bên ngoài) - đấu trường hình ê-lip là một trong 7 kỳ quan của thế giới cổ đại - công trình được bắt đầu xây dựng từ những năm 70-72 sau CN. 
Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng, tiếp tục tham quan: 
•    The Roman Forum (bên ngoài) – khu vực trung tâm của người Roma cổ phát triển, nằm giữa ngọn đồi Palatine và Capitoline của thành phố Rome. 
•    Đài phun nước Trevi
•    Mua sắm tại các trung tâm thương mại trong thành phố
Ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Nghỉ đêm tại Rome.*

NGÀY 12: ROME – HÀ NỘI/TP.HCM (Ăn sáng)
*Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Đoàn ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay về Việt Nam. Qua đêm trên máy bay. *

NGÀY 13: HÀ NỘI/TP.HCM
*Về đến Việt Nam, tạm biệt & Hẹn gặp lại Quý khách.

*Giá tour trọn gói: …VNĐ/khách
70,300,000 VNĐ + 9,600,000 VNĐ (Thuế hàng không) = 79,900,000 VNĐ/ Khách
(Áp dụng cho đoàn 15 khách trở lên)*

*Bao gồm: 
*-    Vé máy bay khứ hồi. SGN/HAN – CDG// FCO – SGN/HAN 
-    Phí an ninh sân bay, phí xăng dầu, thuế phi trường (có thể thay đổi lúc xuất vé)
-    Lệ phí visa Châu Âu. 
-    Khách sạn 3sao – 4 sao (phòng đôi hoặc ba vì lý do giới tính).
-    Các bữa ăn: món ăn địa phương, Việt Nam, Thái Lan, Tàu,… 
-    Tham quan, xe vận chuyển máy lạnh, đời mới theo chương trình.
-    Hướng dẫn viên kinh nghiệm, nhiệt tình. 
-    Bảo hiểm du lịch. Mức bồi thường tối đa 1.050.000.000VNĐ/ trường hợp khách dưới 65 tuổi và 525.000.000VNĐ/ trường hợp khách từ 65 tuổi trở lên). Tất cả các vấn đề liên quan đến bảo hiểm do công ty bảo hiểm chịu trách nhiệm và chi trả.  
-    Quà tặng của Golden Tours: nón, túi du lịch, bao da hộ chiếu.
*
Không bao gồm: 
*-    Hộ chiếu (còn giá trị ít nhất 06 tháng tính đến ngày về VN)
-    Phụ thu phòng đơn: 16.000.000 VNĐ/khách
-    Tham quan ngoài chương trình, xem múa thoát y tại Crazy Horse Bar, chi phí cá nhân, hành lý quá cước, giặt ủi, điện thoại ….
-    Tiền tip cho hướng dẫn viên và tài xế địa phương (180.000VNĐ/người/ngày)
-    Phụ thu phí xăng dầu tăng tại thời điểm xuất vé (nếu có).*

Ghi chú: 
*-    Trẻ em dưới 02 tuổi: 30% giá tour + thuế các loại (không giường, ngủ ghép chung với người lớn). Trẻ em từ 02 tuổi đến dưới 12 tuổi: 75% giá tour + thuế các loại (không giường, ngủ ghép chung với người lớn). Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên bằng giá tour người lớn. 
-    Trường hợp bị khách không được visa Châu âu, Quý khách vẫn đóng 5.000.000 VNĐ/khách (phí visa, phí thư mời và phí dịch vụ)
-    Trình tự các điểm tham quan trong chương trình có thể thay đổi tùy vào các yếu tố khách quan: thời tiết, giao thông, xe cộ,... nhưng vẫn đảm bảo các điểm trong chương trình

*Kính Chúc Quý Khách Một Chuyến Du Lịch Vui Vẻ * 

_Tham khảo thêm tại:_ http://www.goldentours.vn/vn/product...-duc-ao-y.html

*Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ:*
*Công ty Golden Tours*
*Tel: (+848) 3925 3456 - Fax: (+848) 3925 6787
Ad: 233 Nguyen Thi Minh Khai St., Nguyen Cu Trinh Ward, District 1, HCMC* 
*Email:  info@goldentours.vn - sales@goldentours.vn* 
*Website: www.goldentours.vn*

----------

